# A.C. car fuel sending unit



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm new here I just got my Dad's 65 GTO conv. and have been trying to give it a 90% resto job. I'm needing a 65 Fuel sending unit for an air conditioned car. Why are these things so hard to find? Does anyone know where I can get one? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

eBay Motors: 1964-67 CHEVELLE GTO EL CAMINO FUEL SENDING UNIT 3/8 (item 360043519875 end time Apr-22-08 20:35:28 PDT)


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help but an a.c. equipped car takes a sending unit with 2 tubes instead of just one. I guess I should have specified. I can find the ones with one tube all day. Does anyone know of a good sending unit restoration place?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try my friends at *The Parts Place Inc.* the part number is FT2392G


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks! I got it coming, along with a boatload of stuff I probably don't really need.

Thanks!
Philip


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

asshauler said:


> Thanks! I got it coming, along with a boatload of stuff I probably don't really need.
> 
> Thanks!
> Philip


C,mon admit it -- It's always fun to buy do-dads for our GTOs.


----------

